# BULBS



## j.bang (Jan 17, 2007)

I want to swap out the stock guage and climate control lights for blue lights. Does anybody know what kind of bulbs go in what? I read that 194 bulbs fit in the guages but if so how many? I also read the climate control was all l.e.d. I think swapping bulbs would be easier than soldering l.e.d.s everywhere so if anyone knows whats actually back there please share.. 

p.s. I forgot about the gear shift (PRND21). I think it has a bulb too, but don't know what kind of bulb either. Anything that will help is appreciated. Thanks in advance..


----------



## j.bang (Jan 17, 2007)

If anybody cares : there are 6 194 bulbs in the guages and 1 194 bulb in the gear shift. i think the climate control and dimmer lights may have bulbs too since they dim with the dimmer. I plan on opening those up tommorrow.


----------



## 2000SE-R (Dec 7, 2007)

hey man sorry for bumpin this thread but can u tell me about this install more and if u ever finished it. I am interested in doing this in my 2000 5spd altima and im interested in maybe getting leds for replacements. i have replaced my speakers and shifter and suspension parts in the interior but never the whole dash. thanks for the thread.


----------

